# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Website styropyro.com, lasers, pyrotechnics and chemistry, robotics, Drake Anthony, Carbondale, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Author - Drake Anthony (styropyro) 

Website - styropyro.com

----------


## Airicist

Powerful Homemade Burning Laser Built From Computer Parts 

 Uploaded on Jul 1, 2010




> Here is a burning laser that I built nearly entirely from old computer parts, power is around 250mW. The power supply, multiple heatsinks, and laser diode all came from a computer. I had to pay for the Aixiz module and LM317 + resistors, but that only cost a few bucks. Before throwing away computer stuff, take a look inside and salvage the useful stuff! I'm also powering my 1200mW Blue laser with an old computer power supply.
> 
> Tutorial: https://youtu.be/zihZiGUKUS8

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Lightsaber!?! MASSIVE 3W Handheld Laser Torching Stuff!! 

 Published on May 22, 2013




> Here my BEAST 3000mW blue laser goes up against a bunch of flammable stuff. Most things light INSTANTLY when placed in the beam of this laser! This is the most powerful handheld laser that I've ever used!

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Death Ray Laser DRONE BOT!!! Remote Controlled!! 

 Published on Dec 15, 2013




> I present my most terrifying laser creation as of yet...the remote controlled death ray drone bot! This beast packs a potent 2W blue laser that fries anything in it's path. It can walk around and shoot it's death ray at the touch of a button.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade FPV Video DRONE BOT with REAL LASER GUN!! 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> This crawling drone bot is fitted with a powerful 2W death ray laser, along with a digital camera and a radio transmitter. Now I can sit on my couch in front of a TV screen while shooting things around my apartment. It's like a video game, but actual things are being destroyed!!

----------


## Airicist

My Homemade BEAST 1.25W Green Laser Sword!!! 

Published on Mar 11, 2015




> Here is the brightest handheld laser that I have ever built! As you can see in the video, the output of the laser easily illuminates a room, as well as ignites nearly anything in its path.

----------


## Airicist

My Homemade 40W LASER SHOTGUN!!!!!

Published on Jun 7, 2015




> DescriptionJust finished building my 40W(!!!) laser shotgun!!! The output of this laser is complete insanity, and is made up of 8 parallel 5W laser beams totaling to 40W. The parallel beams are manipulated with lenses, sort of like how a choke modifies the spread of a shotgun blast.
> 
> The massive diode array is powered by a huge lithium polymer battery pack (capable up dumping 250A) and the laser array is regulated by a whopping 24 LM317 drivers. 
> 
> This is definitely the craziest thing I have ever built, but I hope to beat this invention with something even crazier before too long.

----------


## Airicist

Real burning homemade lightsaber!!! styropyro’s version

Published on Dec 22, 2015




> I’ve seen a few videos circulating the internet regarding homemade lightsabers, where one of the coolest designs I saw utilized a mini flamethrower. I figured I better show a video of my homebuilt version of the lightsaber…where my design uses a MASSIVE 7W blue laser.  
> 
> In terms of building a working lightsaber, the two main limiting factors are beam confinement and high energy density storage. With the amazing Li-Ion batteries that the scientists/engineers have developed, stupidly powerful handheld lasers can be built, just like this one here. The issue then becomes confinement, which doesn’t look possible any time soon with a device like this. Oh well, my attempt is still bright and light things on fire!!
> 
> My device uses a Nichia GaN laser diode, which was overdriven to 7W of output by running it at 4.6A with a couple high efficiency buck drivers in parallel. An anti-reflective coated glass lens focuses the beam, and the whole device is powered by two unprotected 18650 batteries in series.

----------

